

It's Official - Cell Phones are Killing Bees - inshane
http://inhabitat.com/its-official-cell-phones-are-killing-bees/

======
JacobAldridge
I particularly liked this comment from @proscriptus: _"You’re treating the
Daily Mail as a reputable source? That’s like quoting Fox News on the Liberal
War on Marriage. Celphones and beehives are seldom in proximity, and the
inverse square law means there would be essentially undetectable emissions
from the phones even a few meters away. This is junk reporting."_

I don't know if it is junk or isn't, but I wouldn't call it 'Official' myself
based on this.

Edit: There's also a link to the research this is based on -
<http://www.kokopelli.asso.fr/documentation/favre.pdf> . Self-published and
not claiming that cell phones are killing bees, so a good point to begin
further studies but, again, hardly 'Offical proof'.

------
msie
Have they tried putting the cell phones on vibrate?

------
mmagin
Seems like awfully close proximity to the bees, compared to what you see in
nature, even in suburbia.

------
msie
If you read the article at the Daily Mail there's a lot more info.

------
rhettg
Anyone know how to build a Faraday Hive?

